# Leering Creeper Skeleton Full Tutorial !!! Build Build !!



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

Outstanding job. Thank you for posting the tutorial.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

your more then welcome !


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

This is such a KILLER prop!!! Fantastic movement, great tut~thank you for sharing!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for the great tutorial. I just happen to have all the supplies just laying around the house!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

your welcome !!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for this.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Great prop deoblo! Thanks for posting! I did notice though that the first completed one has more twisting movement of the torso, is that just a matter of adjusting where the hands are screwed to the legs?


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah it's all in the positioning of the leg and hands how tight you have you joints ... how tight you have the zip tie ... it's a lot of factors you just have to play around with it .... made 3 of them and they all move a little different ... one of them i only used one screw for the hands and it worked perfect and thats the one with more sway ..i just moved where i screwed it in around till it was how i liked it ..


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

deoblo said:


> yeah it's all in the positioning of the leg and hands how tight you have you joints ... how tight you have the zip tie ... it's a lot of factors you just have to play around with it .... made 3 of them and they all move a little different ...


OK, thanks!


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

One bad prop design. My kind of tutorial also. Thanks for this.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

your welcome glad you like it !!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Deoblo thanks so much for sharing. What a great prop and I want to build me one now. I have been wondering what to use my wiper motor for and I think you have shown me what to build with it.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Someone in Cambridge liked the Tutorial so much they're using the design to sell copies.

Here's a link to their ad on Kijiji

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-decor/cambridge/halloween-leering-skeleton-animatronic/1291157929?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Only a matter of time i guess !! could at least given me some credit LOL!!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya know honestly, don't know what the shipping would be but that's a pretty good price. There's probably $100 in parts.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

well i dont think he really thought it through with the wood and motors that could be pretty pricey


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

doto said:


> Someone in Cambridge liked the Tutorial so much they're using the design to sell copies.
> 
> Here's a link to their ad on Kijiji
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-outdoor-decor/cambridge/halloween-leering-skeleton-animatronic/1291157929?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


This one is all wrong, it looks like he's taking a dump!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Hahahahaa right right !!


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's mine. I couldn't figure out how to make the movement look natural using two motors, so ended up figuring out how to use one motor.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks for the tutorial deoblo!


----------



## dryrot (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for this. I know it's a year old, but with TW around again and everyone posting video...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

How did I miss this last year-ahhhhhh-TYVM for the tutorial


----------

